# hello from Tennessee



## Linda Darlene (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello everyone. My name is Linda Darlene and I am from Tennessee. I eam happy to be a new member on here. I cannot wait to meet people that love to knit like I do.


----------



## Mayberry (Apr 10, 2014)

My son lives in Clarksville, TN


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Linda,
Welcome to KP, you will love the folks here. I am from Estill Co, Ky and we were just in Knoxville weekend before last for a convention. So "Hi Neighbor".


----------



## JJJ711SMITH (Sep 27, 2012)

Welcome from Mississippi.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi and a very warm welcome from Surrey, UK.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome from New Jersey. We are a growing "family"! I am sure you will find this site educational and sometimes funny. There is an excellent support among us knitters, crocheters and sewers (among other things).


----------



## Linda Darlene (Jul 15, 2014)

. I live in Knoxville too. Love it here.


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi, welcome from upstate S.C.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and hot Arizona.


----------



## lbg52 (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome from up the road from you in Kingsport!


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello and welcome. I lived in Kingsport in the early 2002-05. Only visited Knoxville couple of times. You should be able to find all kinds of knitting "knuts" here.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Linda.....welcome to y'all from a fellow Tennessean. Don't you just love living here? It's the best ever. Y'all will surely like being a KPer. Will learn much about knitting & meet many nice, friendly (mostly) women.


----------



## Linda Darlene (Jul 15, 2014)

I sure hope so.


----------



## Linda Darlene (Jul 15, 2014)

I am excited to be on KP.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Linda and welcome. I'm in Watertown, TN, just down the road from Knoxville.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Good morning from over west of you on the Plateau! Isn't it gorgeous out there today with the lower temps and no humidity? A welcome change..... You will love it here on KP... so many helpful people and ideas from all over the world.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi Linda and welcome from Pa. Glad you joined KP


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Welcome, Linda. I am "just east" of you in Jefferson City...this knitting site is THE BEST!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## slapshotma (Sep 14, 2011)

Welcome, Linda. Live in LaFollette on Norris Lake!


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome from North Carolina.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to KP and a wonderful group of generous and knowledgable knitters (and crocheters too!)

I love the Knoxville area, my Dad lives in Crossville.


----------



## Linda Darlene (Jul 15, 2014)

Cool. How far is it from Knoxville.


----------



## Linda Darlene (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh that is close to Knoxville. Glad you live close to me.


----------



## mlw2504 (Dec 1, 2012)

Welcome! You are going to love this forum. I am in Tennessee also.


----------



## Linda Darlene (Jul 15, 2014)

That is pretty close to me.


----------



## Linda Darlene (Jul 15, 2014)

mlw2504 said:


> Welcome! You are going to love this forum. I am in Tennessee also.[/quote
> 
> Glad to have all of these Tennesseans here.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello Linda and welcome from Canada!!


----------



## Mimi CindyB (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome from another Tennessean! I live in Clarksville.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York!


----------



## cartor (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome, Linda! I am in Middle TN between Nashville and Chattanooga. You will love this site! It opens a whole new world of friends and teachers!


----------



## devale (Nov 6, 2012)

Welcome! What part of Tennessee are you from? I live in Cleveland Tennessee.


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome from about 60 miles south of you in Etowah, TN!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Marshall, North Carolina!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome from Wisconsin


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello, and welcome from Northern Virginia!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

A big welcome from Alexandria Virginia! You will love this site!!!


----------



## J-Jean (Jul 30, 2011)

I live just up the road in Kingston. Welcome!


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome Darlene. I think you will love this site.
I lived in Oak Ridge and then in Harriman years ago. Visited both places just last year. What changes!


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome from Indiana. You will love this site and all the helpful, wonderful people you will meet here.

Linda Haworth


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

In addition to living in Oak Ridge and Harriman, I attended school at Tenn Wesleyan College in Athens. Loved that school and town!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Welcome. You live in my favorite area. DH and I worked at Dollywood for 3 seasons.


----------



## mamasuzie (Jul 13, 2011)

Planning trip first part of Aug. Will be staying in Pigeon Forge a couple of days. Want to come over?


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Welcome from Australia.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Linda Darlene said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Linda Darlene and I am from Tennessee. I eam happy to be a new member on here. I cannot wait to meet people that love to knit like I do.


Hello and welcome to the Forum from Southern California


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome from Sevierville, TN!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Michigan.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome, TN girl..... You will really enjoy this KP site.... something for everyone..... glad you decided to join.... Jane from Memphis, TN...


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome to KP!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello... SOuthern Girl... I always love to see you responding... love your patterns and your ideas... don't know how you have time to do all you do.... glad you do them all though!!!!!


----------



## mamasuzie (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey Sevierville!
I'm staying in Pigeon Forge on Aug 2 and 3. Would love to meet you. I live in WI but coming there from Sparganburg SC. Like to shop at Dixie Darlin'
.Let me know.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

mamasuzie said:


> Hey Sevierville!
> I'm staying in Pigeon Forge on Aug 2 and 3. Would love to meet you. I live in WI but coming there from Sparganburg SC. Like to shop at Dixie Darlin'
> .Let me know.


Oooo! Wish I was there. Love Dixie Darlin' always come out with lots more than I intended. In fact, working on a piece from there right now. Also love the Cherry Pit quilt store in Downtown Sevierville. Way to far for me now or I would come and hang out with you ladies. :thumbup:


----------



## whitedog (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin! We have a few acres in the Cumberland Plateau and plan on building a little vacation cabin on it next year, so we'll be 'part-time' Tennesseans soon.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello Linda.Welcome from Yorkshire UK.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

My daughter and her family are in Murfreesboro.... easy drive there, about an hour and 40 min.


----------



## MzHolliWudKitti (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello! I'm new too but I only crochet.  Welcome!


----------



## mamadoc (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome from the other end of the state and also Knoxville. What is your favorite knitting store there?


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome from CC.... :lol:


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

Linda Darlene said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Linda Darlene and I am from Tennessee. I eam happy to be a new member on here. I cannot wait to meet people that love to knit like I do.


Welcome from Jackson, Tennessee. You will get a lot of help here.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello Linda Darlene, welcome from California.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Linda Darlene said:


> . I live in Knoxville too. Love it here.


Gee! Maybe you two could meet for lunch and share the craft!
Let us know if you do!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

MzHolliWudKitti said:


> Hello! I'm new too but I only crochet.  Welcome!


You are also welcome! I knit and crochet. There are some that do both, or one or the other. Hope you like it here. We are always so helpful with one and other: Questions, comments, "aggrivations", among others. Enjoy your crocheting!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Irene P said:


> Gee! Maybe you two could meet for lunch and share the craft!
> Let us know if you do!


As I read further, I saw others from Tennessee. Maybe you all could meet!


----------

